# Engine swap



## Ebalatti (Oct 9, 2021)

What is the best and easiest engine swap to do in a Cruze


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Ebalatti said:


> What is the best and easiest engine swap to do in a Cruze


Welcome Aboard!

We need more details, but like for like is the easiest.

Swap links and videos:

This video is not specifically for the Cruze, but here is one for a Sonic - same engine:






These posts here might be some help too:

*How-To: Engine Swap - 2011 ECO MT to 2014 ECO MT
Cruzen2.0 - Part 1 (Initial Build)
Cruzen2.0 - Part 2 (Gradual Mods, Upgrades, and Repairs)
TRIFECTA: The 2.0L Turbo 300HP Cruze*
*LUJ/LUV engine swap compatibility*

Rebuild Videos:








2014 Chevy Cruze 1.4L Turbo


Started making noises on lower end... car has 111K.... how hard is it to take motor out and rebuild ?




www.cruzetalk.com


















Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Ebalatti said:


> What is the best and easiest engine swap to do in a Cruze


Welcome aboard!
Just curios what engine you try to swap?
Unless you have access to a service area and a two post car lift, the easiest way is to do the swap is to remove the hood, buy a cheap 1T foldable crane from harbor freight and follow the way I've done it:








How-To: Engine Swap - 2011 ECO MT to 2014 ECO MT


STEP 1/2 Donor: 2011 Cruze ECO MT 85K miles Receiver: 2014 Cruze ECO MT 135K miles Short intro: I had the 2011 Eco MT since new and I kept it in very good conditions until a stupid teenager was texting and driving and rear-ended me badly at a stop light. Airbags deployed, car was rear damaged...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

VQ36


----------



## 916LTZCRZ (Nov 13, 2019)

canadian guy on youtube he swapped 1.4l into a red cruze should be able to find it on utube.

right tools comfortable working with your hands you can do it by yourself.


----------

